# Gen 2 Copperhead in Miami



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

well havent posted in awhile because ive been waiting for this to start and im really excited about it!! well since some of you know i sold the johnsen that me and my dad built.. to fill in its place we ordered a brand new Gen 2 copperhead 

color is guide green two tone
also had it ordered with:
center consoule
12 gallon tank
poling platform
livewell
aluminum float on trailer

here is 2 pics mel sent me from ankona a few days ago of the process...





















thanks 
salty


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the fam! Saw that one in the shop when I was picking up my trailer last week.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bad ass, Anthony!

Soon, there will be another Gen 2 in Miami!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Bad ass, Anthony!
> 
> Soon, there will be another Gen 2 in Miami!


Gonna start a family down here lol


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats Salty on the new Copperhead. I know you and your Dad must be counting the days now that Mel has started the build, and I  like the color you picked. What motor you guys going with?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Congrats Salty on the new Copperhead. I know you and your Dad must be counting the days now that Mel has started the build, and I  like the color you picked. What motor you guys going with?


were going with the motor that came off the johnsen. 2010 yamaha 4 stroke 25


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice set up salt. Mine is after yours. I'm in ft Lauderdale. Another copperhead for the s. Fla gang. Getting excited too. Good luck with the build. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Where u putting the live well?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Where u putting the live well?


In one of the rear lockers in the back. Forgot the side :-? :-?


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations, Its going to come out awesome.


----------



## redmaster85 (Jul 12, 2009)

How long have you been waiting for them to start your boat


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> How long have you been waiting for them  to start your boat


from february when he was still designing it lol


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

like the two tone colors


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome man! Looking forward to seeing some more pics. Are you doing the small center console with a grab bar?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Awesome man! Looking forward to seeing some more pics. Are you doing the small center console with a grab bar?


No were doing controls so no grab bar


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

your gunna be doin some travelin! 12 gallons on a 4stroke 25.... you could run the bahamas and back on that fuel


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> your gunna be doin some travelin!  12 gallons on a 4stroke 25.... you could run the bahamas and back on that fuel


That's what were looking for ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Bimini trip


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

You guys are pushing it ;D how bout a big flamingo trip? Lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You guys are pushing it  ;D  how bout a big flamingo trip? Lol


You know I'm in for that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > You guys are pushing it  ;D  how bout a big flamingo trip? Lol
> 
> 
> You know I'm in for that.


Well when I get it let's do it


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

im in


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

12 gallons and a 25hp should get you far. Isn't Bimini only like 50-60 miles east of Miami? Closer then Flamingo I think?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> 12 gallons and a 25hp should get you far. Isn't Bimini only like 50-60 miles east of Miami? Closer then Flamingo I think?


Ya its like 40 I believe or maybe a little further. It's just finding the right day to go out where its not gonna beat you to death and the boat.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

51 miles


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll make a bimini run if someone else wants to go. Thats a real microskiff trip. Just bring 2 of everything. Gps, lifejackets,vhf, epirb


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I'll make a bimini run if someone else wants to go. Thats a real microskiff trip. Just bring 2 of everything. Gps, lifejackets,vhf, epirb


I'm down!! That'd be like a new world record lol


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

People do it on jetskis(unreliable pieces of crap). I have a friend(bahamian) that came here illegally in a 12ft johnboat with a 15 evinrude, 12 or 15 gallons of gas, couple bannanas and some water. Said he left at 5am and it was smooth sailing the whole way. No gps, no vhf, no bilge pump, zero mechanical skills, no compass. Im sure we could figure it out...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> People do it on jetskis(unreliable pieces of crap). I have a friend(bahamian) that came here illegally in a 12ft johnboat with a 15 evinrude, 12 or 15 gallons of gas, couple bannanas and some water. Said he left at 5am and it was smooth sailing the whole way. No gps, no vhf, no bilge pump, zero mechanical skills, no compass. Im sure we could figure it out...


Ya I think we could. Thats a insane trip your friend made tho. Id be a little nervous lol


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lets do it! Boat U.S. Is only $100 a year, and insurance is cheap.(worst case scenario). We could head over super early one morning, kill some bahama bones on fly, spend the night, head back next morning


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Lets do it! Boat U.S. Is only $100 a year, and insurance is cheap.(worst case scenario). We could head over super early one morning, kill some bahama bones on fly, spend the night, head back next morning


Sounds like a plan...but the only thing is would you need a passport?? :-/


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

You guys are nuts....I LIKE IT!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea, if you wanna do it the" legal" way.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm straight.... I'm not that crazy.....lol
I seen Biscayne Bay go from glass calm to a crazy chop. I can imagine how bad it can get quickly out 20 miles off the coast. 

On another note, I'm hearing that there is a ferry company in the works of having a ferry going from Miami to Bimini that should be up and running by September.

Supposedly it's going to cost about $70 per vehicle round trip. 
I would assume one would be allowed to bring a skiff. 
May have to pay for two spaces, but sounds doable.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I'm straight.... I'm not that crazy.....lol
> I seen Biscayne Bay go from glass calm to a crazy chop. I can imagine how bad it can get quickly out 20 miles off the coast.
> 
> On another note, I'm hearing that there is a ferry company in the works of having a ferry going from Miami to Bimini that should be up and running by September.
> ...


That would be soooo bad a$$!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I'm straight.... I'm not that crazy.....lol
> I seen Biscayne Bay go from glass calm to a crazy chop. I can imagine how bad it can get quickly out 20 miles off the coast.
> 
> On another note, I'm hearing that there is a ferry company in the works of having a ferry going from Miami to Biminii that should be up and running by September.
> ...


That would be pretty bad!! Ima have to look more into that and get a passport lol


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

On the brightside, if the ferry sink we have our lifeboats


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> On the brightside, if the ferry sink we have our lifeboats


That's true


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...Supposedly it's going to cost about $70 per vehicle round trip.
> I would assume one would be allowed to *bring a skiff*...


If it's a true "Microskiff" you should be able to car-top it... right?  

But... the last thing I car-topped was a 12' jon boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks eric!!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome man! I love that color. Cant wait to see it rigged out!


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

a Bahamas trip would be awesome. you could probably hit some blue water action on the way over. ;D imagine seeing a group of flats boats making the crossing it would definitely make the local news.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I got these pics this morning....


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks Great! When are picking her up or are adding something else?


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks very pretty! Gotta change your name now?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's Anthony's skiff. (Saltyguy)

I hope mine to be ready in a couple weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Eric for the pics!! I can't wait to go pick it up!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck with the pick up. Saw it up there fri and sat. She looks sweet. Very simple and clean. Love the color too.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Did you decide you want more HP?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Did you decide you want more HP?


Just our yamaha 25hp til we sell it and buy the yamaha 40


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

nice!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

well finally got her. tried her out today in the stormy conditions down here in miami. ran great!! loved it!! got 27.5mph out of her into a wind. 26mph with me and my dad. very pleased. heres a video of her running. (sorry for the horizontal video lol) its crappy but gives you an idea  :-?

http://youtu.be/KLQl5ar_SOY

sorry for all the wind


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome Video. Glad she is in your hands now. Congrats on the build and delivery. It looks awesome. ;D


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm glad I wasn't drinking while watching that video, I might have got sick. Just kidding, I really enjoyed it. Congrats on getting her home and on the water. Now lets see some fish pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Well guys got her some new power like I said! Picked up an 04 yammy 50 two smoke this Tuesday that should do the job    can't wait to run her! Got some brackets on order to hook up the throttle and shifter cables. That's my only delay. Motor is in great condition! Came with stainless prop, gonna try that first before any adjustments. Here's some pics.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

No more crawling!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> No more crawling!


Nope no more crawling ;D


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Salt,
Contrats on the power upgrade. Motor looks like its in really good shape. What size is the SS prop? I tried to call you back last night with those numbers, but got no answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Salt,
> Contrats on the power upgrade. Motor looks like its in really good shape. What size is the SS prop? I tried to call you back last night with those numbers, but got no answer.


Not sure on the pitch yet, still trying to go thru it and check it out. Will be messing with the prop soon tho! And ill have to save your number I maybe not have reconized it :-/ sorry


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

nice salt well done.


----------



## mastro0917 (Aug 18, 2011)

New motor looks awesome Anthony. Glad we could help you switch em out. Let me know how she runs next time you take her out.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

man this thing is sick! that 50 looks good. some chrome rubrail would look very very nice with that color and motor combo


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Salt

U get numbers yet

H&D


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

None yet. Had to order two brackets for the throttle and shifter cables so can't run it til then :/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Well guys we ran it........lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

and ....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

With a 14 pitch prop were getting 36.5mph with me and my dad. Me alone I'm getting 38.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Good numbers Salt. So whats next some slime?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet! Now you can run with Ryan(poontoon) while I leave him behind. I'll be keeping up with the other Ryan. Lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

thats right baby. suck my wake! just kidding. awesome upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm going to spice things up a bit with my motor and see what it can do after I do it. Lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

whats your RPM. Is it where it needs to be? We got to get these skiffs together for a run


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

havent got any rpms yet. im getting the digital yamaha tach very soon tho!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

heres a vid of the skiff running. sorry for the sloppiness. its hard to shoot and drive.

also a pic of the skiff now.....thanks to snagyoulater


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice video Salt and nice pic. I have the same thing in black.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Havent posted in awhile so here I some updated pics of the copperhead


















Center console with digital tach


----------

